# Most effective cardio



## Curlingcadys (Jan 2, 2005)

1st off I'd like to say I compare doing cardio with rolling in broken glass and then taking a bath in alcohol.  Now with that said I do know its a must durring cutting so I would like to know what is the most effective cardio, is there one activity that is "better" than the other or would doing anyone of these prove effective. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 2, 2005)

I find the eliptical machine is the best cuz its low impact, and I burn the most calories on it and work up the biggest sweat. Although the stationary bike is good after a leg day when you don't have any strength left in your legs to support your body weight


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 2, 2005)

Stairmaster's slightly more effective than an elliptical, but is also more gruelling.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback I wasn't sure if one was better than the other, or if they all were good for burning as long has you got your heart rate up and your sweat pouring.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

I enjoy the eliptical the most and that is basicly my cardio staple.  I hate treadmills but if thats the only option I will sacrfifice.

Cardio isn't always needed to lose weight...its mostly in the diet...to get very low body fat % though you def need cardio.  Last year I got to 9%bf with no cardio.


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

I dont think which machine you use really changes things. Its all about what type of cardio. Like, HIIT vs Max-OT Cardio. Traditional cardio, etc etc. 

You can do any of those on any machine. 

Curling - Definitely run a search on HIIT and Max-OT Cardio. Those are your best bets. 

And like Deadbolt said, cardio isnt NECESSARY, but it does help a hell of a lot.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2005)

I like Taebo, because I can act like im kicking peoples asses while burning calories.


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I like Taebo, because I can act like im kicking peoples asses while burning calories.


You just like Billy Blanks.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 2, 2005)

Main thing it to do 20 or more continuous minutes. All are effective, though i'd say the bike's less so because you're seated and there are less muscles and exhertion involved, unless you're spinning which is more challenging. Tae Bo's very good but isn't aerobics; doesn't provide the consistency that cardio requires even though the heart rate's heightened.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Main thing it to do 20 or more continuous minutes. All are effective, though i'd say the bike's less so because you're seated and there are less muscles and exhertion involved, unless you're spinning which is more challenging. Tae Bo's very good but isn't aerobics; doesn't provide the consistency that cardio requires even though the heart rate's heightened.


Just as long as your heart rate is up your going to burn more calories.  The bike does fine you just need to put alot more effort into raising your heart rate to a desired level.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 2, 2005)

Precisely and as mentioned. Bike riding's more comfortable, but is not on the level of the others unless it's done with particular rigor..


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You just like Billy Blanks.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2005)

Stairmaster, Stairmill and the treadmill for me.  Only thing that targets my legs and butt the most.


----------



## ShannonC_77 (Jan 2, 2005)

Whichever one you like the best, cuz then your most likely to do it!


----------



## Du (Jan 2, 2005)

ShannonC_77 said:
			
		

> Whichever one you like the best, cuz then your most likely to do it!


Thats the best answer yet. 

Good call.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 2, 2005)

What if you hate cardio all together LOL....or am I the only guilty one.  I just do it b/c I have to.


----------



## RoeCyris (Jan 2, 2005)

What worked best for myself was doing HIIT (High Intensity Interval Traning) on the bike mostly. But you can do it any number of ways, for me thoa, i prefered the bike because it was easiest to do that while listening to music and it was easiest to monitor just exactly how much more i was doing during the high intestity part and how much less i was doing during the medium intensity part, if that makes sense. But keep in mind you should ignore the calorie burned read-out cuz its shit, especially if your doing HIIT.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> What if you hate cardio all together LOL....or am I the only guilty one.  I just do it b/c I have to.


 I'm with ya on that one!


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 3, 2005)

Interval training on any exercise is a great way to reduce the boredom factor while at the same time it's supposed to burn calories more effectively. Spinning's along the same lines.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 3, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Main thing it to do 20 or more continuous minutes.



no way!

my cardio sessions last between 12 and 14 mins, and are extremely high intense (HIIT style), run 1:30, sprint flat out :30 repeat 6-7 times

very effective stuff, i'm sweating all morning after this, if i can get up to 15 mins that means i'm not running fast enough and next session i up the levels

IMO its the only way to do cardio, certainly the most effective

peace


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 3, 2005)

Sounds excellent, but duration's as or more important than intensity. You're getting half a loaf and kidding yourself to some extent. High intensity work like sprinting's awesome for fat burning, but doesn't maximize cardio. 

Interval training would combine what you're doing with periods of medium and lesser intensity to elevate the heart rate for longer periods, plus it would allow for more than one bout of the maximum exertion you're now doing; try it.


----------



## chunky34 (Jan 3, 2005)

I love all type of cardio, except the one who are high impact, like treadmill. 

As for type of cardio, you need to know couple of things. For fat loss, HIIT and traditionnal (low-mid intensity cardio) are both great. The difference is that HIIT cardio should be treat like a workout, therefore have something to eat before and after, because HIIT cardio is highly catabolic, like a training session. However, low intensity cardio can be done when you wake up or after a weight training session, for about 20-25 min, and burn fat effectively. Since the intensity is pretty low, it will not eat muscle to provide energy (cortisol level will remain pretty much the same during cardio). You are then oxidizing FFA in circulation, therefore burning fat.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> no way!
> 
> my cardio sessions last between 12 and 14 mins, and are extremely high intense (HIIT style), run 1:30, sprint flat out :30 repeat 6-7 times
> 
> ...


Effective as in fat loss sure but not the most effective for cardiovascular health.

For the record, I hate cardio witha passion but it has it's place and is needed for health and fat loss.


----------



## Pumpster (Jan 3, 2005)

Exactly.

The other thing that worries me about HIIT is the detrimental effect on the central nervous system. Nice way to burn out unless you're Type A+. Probably best to use it only on some days in combination with traditional lower-intensity work to avoid this and to optimize cardio.

Boring for sure, upside is that as you get better at it, it becomes easier and less gruelling, so the time goes by faster once your body becomes more efficient. Kind of get used to it.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2005)

I HATE CARDIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  It sucks the Big one!!!


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 3, 2005)

awesome feedback thanks guys and gals!! Ofcourse going for biggest fat loss route, as far as cario health well I'm a smoker AND I LOVE IT!! (Even though you guys are gonna flame the shit out of me but oh well.) but I can still manage to run my 3miles every other day on average of 19min 36sec which is just fine for me.  Which leads me to my next question in a weeks time I'm running 9miles total am working against myself bulking dramaticly?  I know its not helping for bulking purposes but I'm not sure if its working against me A LOT. My gains streng and mass are still deceant nothing to rapid but they haven't stopped either.  thanks again


----------



## chunky34 (Jan 3, 2005)

IF you want to bulk while doing cardio, just eat more. It shouldnt be a problem to gain weight even if you do cardio.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 3, 2005)

I never used to do cardio when I was trying to bulk however usually half way through my bulking period I've always noticed my mid section getting more and more "jelly" like and by the end of it my abs were almost non existant then when I'd cut I go crazy on the cardio, virtually drop all supplement intake ie: creatine and protein shakes,but I would take hydroxy cut, and cut my diet down and it would still take damn near a solid 2 months just to get my abs back. FRUSTERATING, so now I've stuck with cardio bulking or not cause even though without I was probably building more muscle the whole getting fat or appearing to be getting fat while bulking disgusted me. By the way for future reference/general knowledge is it recommended to drop your creatines/proteins while cutting? or doesn't it matter?


----------



## G-man (Jan 3, 2005)

I like my recumbent bike because 1st thing in the morning Im half asleep and I can almost sleep & pedal at the same time.
  Or maybe Im just asleep dreaming Im pedalling.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 3, 2005)

G-man said:
			
		

> I like my recumbent bike because 1st thing in the morning Im half asleep and I can almost sleep & pedal at the same time.
> Or maybe Im just asleep dreaming Im pedalling.


And you wonder why you can't shed those damn pounds dreams aren't real lol.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 3, 2005)

elliptical


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

I would say you should do a mix to stave off boredom.  I just can't get into cardio like I can with resistance training.  I have to switch things up to maintain interest.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 4, 2005)

Getting chased by rabid stray dogs, best cardio I can think of.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 4, 2005)

I prefer the eliptical machine. At least 20-30 min at 65-70% Max Heart Rate immediately after lifting and before workout shake. 45 minutes on non-lifting days (three hours after last meal). NO HIIT or fancy stuff that I have to read books on to understand.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> NO HIIT or fancy stuff that I have to read books on to understand.


----------



## engine96 (Jan 10, 2005)

overall, a variety of activities gives you the best results.  Your body will adapt and become efficient at minimizing the effort it takes to do whatever activity you're doing if you do it long enough...this is why you don't spend all day doing bicep curls...

you need variety to see improvements...actually, this applies not only to workouts, but to just about everything in life!


----------



## cmrapp11 (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm a jumprope junkie! burns crazy calories and is great for toning legs (or so i tell myself)  load some michael jackson and britney spears   techno remixes and i can jump all day long!


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 10, 2005)

We just run, it's probaly the most effective but I hate it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 10, 2005)

Great for toning legs?


----------



## j rizz (Jan 10, 2005)

i used to hate cardio too.. but i tried out for my college soccer team ( while being out of shape as hell) and it got me so motivated to start running. i guess for people who hate it, you all just need a little motivation or maybe just more conditioning so that it it seems easier to run. for me being conditioned now, running to miles seems to be a breeze as where before when i hated cardio.. 1/4 mile seemed like running  40 miles across the Sierra desert.
i ussually like to start off my running days with a slightly moderate ab workout first then jump into a steady 2 mile run.. do a hard ab workout.. then jump back into a HITT style cardio.. it works really good for me.. im starting to notice results after about a month.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 13, 2005)

i'd say cardio is best done on runing machine i dont do any now because i want to bulk up and my bf is ok as far as i know, but i used to run a 9 min mile on running machine every day before work out and that did we world of good

Neo


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 13, 2005)

Did cardio today but today was actually quite interesting.

 First we did line slappers (run to everyline on the basketball court and run back, repeat till on the other side)
 Then did sprints with 16lbs. medicine ball not on top of your head, but held over it
 Sprints with 2x16lbs. medicine balls 

 good stuff, I still hate running but the feeling you get after a good workout/cardio session is priceless and nothing feels better.


----------



## Dante (Feb 10, 2005)

running on street.


----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> running on street.



is probably one of the worst things you can do


----------



## Dante (Feb 10, 2005)

i know interval training is a better fat burner. but if you like to get outside and run first thing in the mourning(before breakfast) its not a bad way to lose fat. I've done it in the past and have gotten the results i was looking for.


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 10, 2005)

well i know run 3 miles on wednesday when i dont have anything else to do that is enough cardio for me but ive got to cut it down from 27 mins to 20 mins if i can

Neo


----------



## LAM (Feb 10, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> i know interval training is a better fat burner. but if you like to get outside and run first thing in the mourning(before breakfast) its not a bad way to lose fat. I've done it in the past and have gotten the results i was looking for.



running is fine.  but running on pavement is horrible for your legs, hips and low back.  running on a track or cross country is the ticket


----------



## Stu (Feb 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> running is fine. but running on pavement is horrible for your legs, hips and low back. running on a track or cross country is the ticket


 i find if im on the tread it feels a lot easier on your legs if its at an incline of 2% is that the case?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 14, 2005)

Humping the wife and her friends, I find works best for me. Burms calories and you lose fluid in the right spot causing weight loss.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 14, 2005)

My choice: soccer
2nd choice: basketball


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 14, 2005)

I did skipping for a cardio workout last week...felt like a kid again.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 14, 2005)

I get the best all around cardio workout by playing a non-stop back and forth basketball game.  My basketball season ends in the next two weeks, so I will probably just do a light HIIT day tommorow, and then get on a full HIIT weekly thing after the season ends.


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 14, 2005)

conventional cardio is so fucking dreadfully boring...unless it's a sport or involves changing terrain, i'm not doing it.   make it a game and you'll actually look forward to it.


----------



## ponyboy (Mar 1, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> i find if im on the tread it feels a lot easier on your legs if its at an incline of 2% is that the case?



It's actually better to do this because it better simulates running outside.  If you're running on a flat treadmill it's like running slightly downhill, which is murder on your knees.


----------



## dcsenger (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't you think swimming would have to be the best?


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 2, 2005)

I think running is the best cardio everything else I have tried hasn't came close to how much running kicks my ass.


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 2, 2005)

dcsenger said:
			
		

> Don't you think swimming would have to be the best?


Swimming is also a good cardio workout if done intensly


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 2, 2005)

THe most effective cardio is a "Treadwall" (Climbing Simulator) or swimming with a chute. :


----------



## Missfit4all (Mar 2, 2005)

i prefer the kind of cardio that is simply staying active outdoors.  Anything Fun, Active and keeps the heart rate pumping.    

* Hiking up hill.  (gets one breathing!)
* Wave runner ride (tearing it up in water is a fun sport! 
* Water skiing/ Snow skiing  (good stuff!)
* Canoeing/ Kayaking (great upper body workout.)
* Riding a bike outdoors. (great lower body workout.)
* Roller blading (a good fun workout!) 

Any Active Outdoor sport is A alright and can make for Great fun Cardio activity!    

________________
let's kick it!


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 4, 2005)

Stairmaster definately kicks my ass the most.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

This is a non question....................running is the king of cardio..


----------



## Milkyway777 (Aug 3, 2005)

Pumpster said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> The other thing that worries me about HIIT is the detrimental effect on the central nervous system. Nice way to burn out unless you're Type A+. Probably best to use it only on some days in combination with traditional lower-intensity work to avoid this and to optimize cardio.
> 
> Boring for sure, upside is that as you get better at it, it becomes easier and less gruelling, so the time goes by faster once your body becomes more efficient. Kind of get used to it.




Why Type A+?  I am just that......


----------



## guyfromkop (Aug 4, 2005)

what about sled pulling???


----------



## Fifedogg (Feb 9, 2006)

*Cardio*

Along with running I find Masterbating 10 times a day is my favorite cardio.


----------



## Fireplug (Feb 14, 2006)

You need to expand your cardio to outside cardio.  I find running outside much more beneficial then on a treadmill.  I also find riding a real bike out int he hill country much better then any spin class or stationary bike.  If you incorporate swimming in there then you have another great form of cardio.  When I am doing my cardio and cutting I usually run outside for 6 to 10 miles in the mornings.  Lift around noon to early afternoon.  Either swim 2400 to 3200 meters at night or ride a bike 30 to 50 miles in rolling hills.  You will be surpised how fast you lose all that nasty body fat like this.


----------



## IJ300 (Feb 15, 2006)

i hate running on treadmills but i like running outside at the park.


----------



## Super Hulk (Feb 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I like Taebo, because I can act like im kicking peoples asses while burning calories.


G A Y


----------



## prestone818 (Feb 15, 2006)

Heres what i like to do....http://southfloridaracing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33835

That combined with running and jump rope is my usual cardio.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 15, 2006)

Running as fast as you possibly can, in a given amount of time or over a given distance.


----------



## fUnc17 (Feb 16, 2006)

hi-repitition kettlebell swings, snatches, or C+J's. Best cardio I've ever done.


----------



## TDOGG (Feb 18, 2006)

I prefer the eliptical trainer set on intervals for my cardio for 45 minutes,


----------



## pitbullhead (Feb 19, 2006)

A mix of all of them would definitely be the best option.  Since your cardiovascular system adapts to whatever load you subject it to, you need to surprise it so to speak just like you would do with resistance training.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wrestling practice was insane cardio thru school, kettleball classes are pretty intense too


----------



## jakeluvspunk (Feb 22, 2006)

I think it's a mix, some people get bored of running on a treadmil. well unless you have a hot female to run next to.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 20, 2006)

Running wins hands down in my book. But stair master and elliptical are also good exercises. I feel biking encourages laziness(not calling bikers lazy) by allowing you to site down and just use your legs.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 29, 2006)

I just find it increadable that people are running on treadmills that use electricity(and go nowhere). Or ride bicycles that use electricity too and,that don't move. I mean WTF is going on in this world?

If you can arrange it use a bicycle to get to work (or run/walk), or there must be more other productive things than using a load of triped up electrical gear to get 'one's cardio'...... 

I sometimes go blacksmithing (forgework) one gets a bit of cardio and makes a nice bit of trinket at the end of the day too. I also walk- with my own two feet on solid earth...

Enough of this bloody bike riding to nowhere, or climbing stairs to nowhere, its all a complete load of shit.


----------



## Brutus_G (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol i used to be like that till i found out i could read,play video games,go on line,and listen to music. I never waste this cardio time anymore.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> I just find it increadable that people are running on treadmills that use electricity(and go nowhere). Or ride bicycles that use electricity too and,that don't move. I mean WTF is going on in this world?


Most cardio machines, with the exception of treadmills, are self powered. 



> Enough of this bloody bike riding to nowhere, or climbing stairs to nowhere, its all a complete load of shit.


Because running or biking outside is _always_ practical for _everyone_ 

But I agree, if you don't live in a city, exercise outside is much more satisfying.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 1, 2006)

I dislikes the bikes. They take longer for me to even warm up, plus they are boring and frustrating.
I wont say i like running on a treadmill fun but I find it okay. I do it about 15 mins most times im working out and burn about 170 calories. Like that dude said (Forgot his username lol) i run for about 1:00 mins then sprint for about 0:30 secs and slow down just a little bit, then run again. I do this about 4-5 times, basically until my 15 minute's over. 

Tae Bo is actually really good (to me anyways,) i did it once. I was so beat and sweaty and ya...you get my point. lol. I want to do more tae bo but im so cheap i dont want to buy it, i wanna try and find and download it lol.


----------

